# TTOC Rep in charge of contact to other groups?



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...and by that I mean abroad.

As some of you may know I have been on this forum a while now and I am also a member of the German [email protected] Community. As I speak several languages [email protected] has asked me to be the contact person for clubs and groups in other countries.

Who is the rep at the UK TTOC for 'foreign' clubs/groups.

Thanks in advance

Stuart


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Since we only have about 30 or so non-UK/IRE members I guess that either defaults to me or Colin (ColDiTT) the Regional rep secretary...

Unless that is, you fancy becoming the TT Owners Club European rep :roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

So.. do you fancy it then StuarTT?

If so, please drop me or NuTTs an email.

Cheers for now.

Col

BTW, is that a Chalton shirt I see?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> So.. do you fancy it then StuarTT?
> 
> If so, please drop me or NuTTs an email.
> 
> ...


It is indeed!

I'll have to have a think about the European Rep thing. I have a feeling that being European Rep for one forum could be more than enough. I dread to think what 2 would be like.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

No problem and thanks StuarTT :wink:

Leicester visit the Valley a week on Saturday, we might be relegated by then though


----------

